# Bloodlines



## Son_of_Thunder (Sep 4, 2002)

!


----------



## Son_of_Thunder (Sep 5, 2002)

@


----------



## PaynAndispare (Sep 5, 2002)

Ouch ... I see that justice in this campaign is quick.  What kind of alignments do the characters have?

As an adventurer in a different campaign that is set in the same area I look forward to seeing what unfolds.

_~ the Pye man_


----------



## Son_of_Thunder (Sep 6, 2002)

#


----------



## Son_of_Thunder (Sep 6, 2002)

$


----------



## Son_of_Thunder (Sep 8, 2002)

%


----------

